# Scott CR1/Sram Red pics



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Thought I would post photo's of my new CR1. Haven't finished building it up with all the planned parts quite yet. I will be switching out Seat/Seat post, pedals, stem, brakes.

I bought this bike as a complete bike though a connection at a bike shop with a good discount. I sold the Ultegra/Ksyriums on Ebay and bought the SRAM red. None of my current seat posts are the correct diameter and stems are wrong length. Plan to add Ritchey WCS Post/Stem as they are a team sponsor and probably going with ZG Ti brakes. Pedals will be replaced with Look Keo Ti or Time RXS Ti. I'm using my 9 speed DA brakes at the moment and selling the Red brakes. Wheels were built by myself using Nobium rims and Powertap 2.4 wireless hub in back with a Ritchey WCS front hub. Not sure on the weight currently, maybe 15.5 give or take a bit. Once built out with Race wheels (Williams Cycling 38 Tubies 1195 Grams) it should be right around 14 lbs give or take a 1/4 of a lb.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice!!. Be sure to give a feedback on the ride after installing the Williams 38 Tubies.


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

that red group is HOT


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Being as lite as the addict is,is it strong enough for bigger,stong guys?Im in around 190lbs an kind of a big gear pusher. Is it stiff enough? That Red looks sweet on there,nice bike.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

well, this is the CR1 so I can only comment on the stiffness of this bike. I do notice some BB flex when standing and climbing. I put out quite a bit of power myself (soon to be Cat 2) but currently only weigh 153 lbs at 5'9". I'm planning on dropping another 6-8 lbs but I still think the BB will flex. It's only noticable because I hear the chain rubbing the front derailleur when it does so.


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry-thought I was still in the Addicts pics page.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

love the bike man! so how you likeing the red? 

I cant wait till i get my red group in so that i can put it on my CR1

prunepit
the addicts have no weight limit and they are going to be stiffer than a CR1 will be


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

well, the bike was an unplanned expense. My old frame cracked for the 2nd time (DeRosa Merak) and I initially thought of putting SRAM force on it. I decided I wanted the red and one way to offset the cost difference was to sell the brakes and cassette. I never by the top end cassettes/chains as it's a wear part and seems crazy to do so. I had already shelled out over 2k on my 2.4 powertap and my williams cycling 38's before my frame broke. The brakes are not that much lighter than my 9 speed DA brakes..atleast not $200 lighter for the time being.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

the red cassette is a full steel cassette thats 160g, that should wear like any normal steel cassette would, thats what makes the red cas. so crazy


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

b24fsb said:


> the red cassette is a full steel cassette thats 160g, that should wear like any normal steel cassette would, thats what makes the red cas. so crazy


Yes, i'm fully aware of what the Red cassette is. The key word is "wear"...It will wear out just like any other cassette. I didn't say it wore out faster. I'm not so anal that I need to spend 150-200 dollars more everytime I replace my cassette/chain to save 100 grams when my bike will be 14 lbs without doing that. The Red Cassette sold easily on Ebay so there are those that have no problem spending the dough. It does look pretty trick though compared to the average cassette.


----------



## stegs4 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks damn fine but a CR1 Team with force looks fully sick + some. Have suffered a cracked frame after a month! Waranty sorted . Gotta love these frame.


----------

